# Comment voir les fichiers mp3 sur le DD de l'iPod ?



## Pfhor (13 Novembre 2003)

Tout est ds le titre...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

Un petit tour par *ici* et sur *iPodFanatic.com*.


----------

